

GOOG trying to get into the CPM market: Gadget Ads - bharath
http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/pressrel/20070918_gadgetads.html

======
bharath
Here is an example:

[http://www.google.com/adwords/gadgetads/success/sixflags.htm...](http://www.google.com/adwords/gadgetads/success/sixflags.html)

